# newbe



## newbe (Oct 9, 2010)

I have just pick up a 1256 that has no spark. has a white wire from ignition mod. any idea where it goes?


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

I just wanted to welcome you to the forum!


----------

